
Cog Blog: We are very happy to make the following announcement - mpweiher
http://www.mirandabanda.org/cogblog/2016/08/25/we-are-very-happy-to-make-the-following-announcement/
======
efm
The title might be better as "Smalltalk company Cog, adds key developers".

